# Cages



## VickieB (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter is needing to get some cages for her quail and we've been looking at the rabbit cages.  I've been looking at those from Bass Equipment and Kluberanz. Has anyone had experience with the cages from either?


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Vickie,  I haven't bought cages from either source but before I started with rabbits I got chickens and bought a pet lodge cage from a local farm store to put hens in that were trying to go broody on me.  Either Tractor Supply or we have a chain called Family Center with a location in my town.  I got a 30 x 30 and they use the same wire that I have built all my rabbit cages with.  1 x 2 on all sides and top with 1/2 x 1 on the bottom.  They are only 16 inches tall but with quail I would think that wouldn't matter, a little short for rabbits.  The doors are 12 x 12 with the plastic around the opening so you don't get snagged.  I think the price was in the same realm as Bass but no shipping.  They come with the j clips but I think I had to buy the pliers separately.  I have bought quite a bit of stuff from Bass and they are very good to deal with and everything is of good quality.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2014)

We get our cages from Klubertanz and really like them.  Also they are about 20 minutes from us so we just go and pick up.  DH puts them together.



 don't know how well you can see them.


----------



## VickieB (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I'll talk to my daughter about it...


----------



## animalmom (Mar 8, 2014)

I have used Bass cages and have been very pleased with both Bass and the cages.  A year ago I changed over to a slightly different set-up and have some extra Bass cages that might be useful for your daughter.

And so the quail takeover of the world continues!


----------



## VickieB (Mar 10, 2014)

Quail... it's what's for dinner.


----------

